# RED casera



## calesa (Abr 25, 2006)

Necesito ayuda ya que quiero compartir una conexion a internet y no se comopuedo hacerlo ademas de que quiero pòder compartir archivos entre estas... he leido y necesito equipo, pero es muy caro...(relativo)...y no me satisface esa ide....una vez me dijeron que tenia que hacer que una de las pc funcionara como administrador pero no entendi, lo unico con lo que cuento es con
2 pc
1 conexion a internet DSL
un cable par cruzado (algo asi)
entonces lalinea llega al modem del modem auna pc...cmo le hago entonces???
gracias....


----------



## roberto moreno (Abr 26, 2006)

El Modem es de casualidad un 2wire? si es así ya tiene un access point incluido de forma que si le pones trajetas de red inalámbricas y le configuras el DHCP tanto al MODEM como a las máquinas ya tendrás el sharing, pero si lo quieres hacer por cables UTP, a tu modem en caso de que no tenga más puertos ethernet le deberás agregar un switch de red, por eso primero verifica que tenga más puertos LAN y unes estos puertos con tus máquinas las cuales deben tener tarjeta de red alámbrica mediante cables UTP no cruzados.


----------



## nelsonm (Abr 27, 2006)

tenes 2 maneras   
la primera (cliente servidor) 
de esta manera a una pc le llega la conexion de internet (servidor)  y esta pc ,le comparte a la otra (cliente)
Para esta configuracion solo necesitas las respectivas placas de red y un cable cruzado de pc a pc.La desventaja de esta esta en que la pc servidor tiene que estar prendida para que la otra reciba internet
la segunda 
aca  aparte del modem necesitas un router y un switch 
la conexion seria asi entonces:

internet-------modem--------router------switch----------pc1 
                                                                    !-------pc 2

el cable de internet al modem es el rj11 (el de telefono ,si tu conexion es dsl)
el del modem al router  no me acuerdo   
el del router al switch es cable rj 45 cruzado
el del switch als pc es rj 45 y es cruzado ,kse conecta ala placa de red

existen modem /routres en un aparato
como tabien routers /switch
y hasta creo que existe 3 en 1 pero no   te lo recomiendo 
la desventaja de este es el precio  e eso aparatitos adicionales ,pero es mucho mejor que a anterior ya que aca  a cada pc no le importa sila otra esta apagada o prendida 

pregunta ¿que modem tenes (marca modelo)?

esto es redes con cables si queres algo inalambrico la co$a cambia
esto solo ,es la parte fisica
despues sigue la de software

decinos cual opcion queres porque luego depende deso

cualquier cosa pregunta


----------



## calesa (Abr 27, 2006)

gracias preferiria la primera opcion creo (no se si se puedan compartir mas recursos de esta forma) esque a mi no me importa que una dependa de la otra ya que las estan encendidas practicamente todo el dia y ademas es mas varato, el cable cruzado ya lo tengo pero no se que tipo de software necesito mi modem es un 2wire (de los que da telefonos de mexico) y es conexcion DSL

espero respuesta, y de antemano gracias por contestar


----------



## nelsonm (Abr 28, 2006)

siendo de esa manera

internet-------modem------pc1(servidor )--------pc2

de internet al modem va un rj11 (el cable comun de telefono)
del modem a la pc, bueno aca depende de la manera en que tu modem se conecte a la pc
por ejemplo si se conecta por :
                                              *cable serie,o sea a un puerto serie de tu pc1 
                                              *usb osea al puerto usb de tu pc 1
                                               *ethernet o sea  a tu placa de red .De ser esta ultima opcion necesitaras otra placa de red mas en la pc 1

de la pc1 a la pc 2 se conecta mediante el cable cruzado que tanto mencionas , estos se conectan a sus respectivas placas de red 
bueno esa es la pate fisica si no me olvido nada
lo del tema de la configuracion del soft depende de el sist operativo que tengas en cada pc
y de que recursos (impresoras ,lectoras,programas carpetas) quieras compartir


----------

